# Rep. points.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay you all know that we give rep points good or bad to other forum members. It is a way to say you like or dislike what the other person has to say. Some on here are abusing this. I mean come on your going to disapprove of what a person has to say becasue they have poor spelling. I also think it needs to be changed as someare giving mulitple rep points on the same thread. We can agree or disagree but EVERYONE is entitled to have an opinion. I feel like I'm back in grade school. We are adults for the most part on here so lets act like it.

Dave (redog) you changed it a while back so we could rep points to the same person after only three to someone else maybe we should change it back to the old way. If it keeps getting abused maybe we should get rid of it completely.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, bad rep for bad spelling? I didn't know we had English teachers on the board!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Wow, bad rep for bad spelling? I didn't know we had English teachers on the board!


LMAO, question though... if one of us is an actual English teacher, then would it make it o.k to do that?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that rep points should be given for the context of the post. I have gotten a bad rep point on the single word thread and on a thread where I showed concern for a sick dog. How childish is that?

I guess what I'm saying is that rep points need to given for worth while posts. Not because you want to bash someone. Like I said before I thought I was done with the grammer school mentality.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

That's how I use the rep system. As a matter of fact, even if someone gives a bad and/or negative opinion, I don't give bad rep points. I only give positive, and as you stated Mikado, if the context of the post was to my liking.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

some one is giving them for bad spelling?

Sheesh I better watch out. I am a horrid speller and really bad at typing grammer too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can we make it so that you can only give rep points after so many post or after being apart of the forum for so long? I don't want to get rid of it I am proud of my rep bar lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

its already that way,if you have a gray rep point,it means the person does not have enough power to give you points or there points do not count...
I get bad rep points all the time,i like it,lets you know what people think of you..hehehehe!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't care if I get a bad rep point for the content of my post but I do care if someone is giving out bad rep points just cause they can. Like Holly said she is proud of her points and she should be we should all feel that way it is a representation of how your fellow members feel about you. But if one or two give you nothing but bad points and a few give you good ones your bar will not reflect the good points you got. Does that make sence?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you're going to leave bad reps, at least have the guts to say why and sign your name. I've gotten them with no comment or name. That's coward BS, IMO.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I don't care if I get a bad rep point for the content of my post but I do care if someone is giving out bad rep points just cause they can. Like Holly said she is proud of her points and she should be we should all feel that way it is a representation of how your fellow members feel about you. But if one or two give you nothing but bad points and a few give you good ones your bar will not reflect the good points you got. Does that make sence?


mikado,
ive never read one, count em one post from you that should recieve negitive rep points,your a very positive person in general,good positie energy comes from you.I think alot of people just like to be spitefull....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> I've gotten them with no comment or name. That's coward BS, IMO.


word up...........


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

NesOne said:


> LMAO, question though... if one of us is an actual English teacher, then would it make it o.k to do that?


If they were going about it in a helpful, positive way!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If I lose my little bit of Rep points I will change my name....lol


----------

